
Joy of Handles or Anonymity and Privacy on the Network (1992) - tux
http://readtext.org/computers/joy-of-handles/
======
greenyoda
This article was written in 1992, but it's still extremely relevant today. In
1992 online communication was in the form of Usenet and BBSes (plus
proprietary services like AOL), the web was still experimental, and Zuckerberg
was only 8 years old, but the government was already snooping on what people
were writing online. The article contains this quote from Risks Digest:

"I just had an interesting visit from the FBI. It seems that a posting I made
to sci.space several months ago had filtered through channels, caused the FBI
to open (or re-open) a file on me, and an agent wanted to interview me, which
I did voluntarily... I then went on to tell him about the controversy over
Uunet, and their role in supplying archives of Usenet traffic on tape to the
FBI..."

UUNET was one of the biggest providers of Usenet feeds.[1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UUNET](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UUNET)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8870845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8870845)

